
A trick to 'get rid' of the iPhone X notch - dayve
https://twitter.com/alternateDayve/status/908739102920642566
======
Jeremy1026
This goes against Apple's Human Interface Guidelines:

    
    
      > Provide a full-screen experience. Make sure backgrounds extend to the edges of the display, and that vertically scrollable layouts, like tables and collections, continue all the way to the bottom.
    

I'd prepare yourself to have the app rejected for using this method.

